# Sony dslr



## JY2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone shoot with sony? What are your thoughts? 

James


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 13, 2014)

Shhh, don't say that so loud ... the Trolls will hear you in this subforum.

Stay hidden in the Sony forum section, it's too small for them to fit.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JY2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Shhh, don't say that so loud ... the Trolls will hear you in this subforum.  Stay hidden in the Sony forum section, it's too small for them to fit.  :mrgreen:


 oh that unliked are they? Lol


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 13, 2014)

JY2014 said:


> Does anyone shoot with sony? What are your thoughts?



Reason for your question ?


----------



## Stevepwns (Jun 13, 2014)

I shoot with a Sony A77,  its a great camera. Im looking forward to upgrading to the A77mII. Whats your questions?


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2014)

JY2014 said:


> Does anyone shoot with sony? What are your thoughts?
> 
> James


Lots of people shoot with Sony DSLRs.

As a company they have slipped badly in the last 10 years in a business sense and in a technical sense.


----------

